# bayeta



## clinthaus

Hola. Necesito para un trabajo la traduccion de bayeta en aleman. He buscado en muchos diccionarios pero no me queda claro que palabra se refiere especificamente a bayeta.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Yo diría "*Putztuch*"


----------



## uguban

Hola:

Puedes decir 'der Lappen' a secas, o también 'der Putzlappen'.

un saludo


----------



## clinthaus

gracias por responder. Que quiere decir entonces aufwischtuch??

lo que quiero es saber la palabra exacta para la tipica bayeta para limpiar los cristales.

Gracias!!


----------



## chlapec

clinthaus said:


> gracias por responder. Que quiere decir entonces Aufwischtuch??
> 
> lo que quiero es saber la palabra exacta para la tipica bayeta para limpiar los cristales.
> 
> Gracias!!


 
Esa es la típica bayeta absorbente, tipo Vileda(R).


----------



## clinthaus

ok muchas gracias!


----------



## uguban

Yo diría 'das Aufwischtuch' sólo para fregar el suelo (ya que 'aufwischen' significa 'limpiar el suelo'), para los cristales puedes decir 'der Fensterlappen' o simplemente 'der Lappen'.


----------

